# Smoked Salmon



## beaverhunter (Jan 18, 2015)

A friend of mine asked me to smoke some fish for him do I did some for him and some for myself :biggrin:

Brined for 8hrs using alaskanbears recipe.













image.jpg



__ beaverhunter
__ Jan 18, 2015







Then rinsed and gonna let it sit over night to form a pellicle.













image.jpg



__ beaverhunter
__ Jan 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ beaverhunter
__ Jan 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ beaverhunter
__ Jan 18, 2015







I will post some pics of the finished product tomorrow.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 18, 2015)

Turn a fan on the fish to form the pellicle....   that will dry the surface proteins better and faster.....


----------



## wade (Jan 18, 2015)

You obviously like a very sweet cure. Looking good so far and looking forward to your finished pics.


----------



## brayhaven (Jan 18, 2015)

Could u post a link to that recipe   Thanks Greg


----------



## beaverhunter (Jan 18, 2015)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110038/smoked-sockeye-coho-salmon-step-by


----------



## beaverhunter (Jan 18, 2015)

Into the smoker it goes













image.jpg



__ beaverhunter
__ Jan 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ beaverhunter
__ Jan 18, 2015


----------



## bertman (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm smoking salmon right now, too, and found this while trying to figure out if anyone else watches their temperature on the fish. My salmon has been in the smoker for over seven hours now, and the temp is currently set at 165 degrees, but the fish is at 138 (thicker filets) and 144 (thin ones). I'm looking to pull them when they reach 150.

But does anyone else watch the temps of their salmon, or just time it?


----------



## beaverhunter (Jan 18, 2015)

From what I've read most guys don't got buy IT more by texture.


----------



## beaverhunter (Jan 18, 2015)

image.jpg



__ beaverhunter
__ Jan 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ beaverhunter
__ Jan 18, 2015


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 18, 2015)

Thats some good lookin salmon.

Nice cook.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 19, 2015)

bertman,

Watching the IT (internal temp) of Salmon is most important.  I normally pull mine at 135-140.

Beaverhunter,  looks good.  What spieces of Salmon is that?


----------



## beaverhunter (Jan 19, 2015)

Some were spring salmon the really red stuff is sockeye.


----------

